# Throw & Spill Beamshots! MRV, Tiablo A8, D-mini, SSC P4 [email protected] and others!



## StefanFS (Aug 5, 2007)

The contestants are the following. Tiablo A8 with Cree Q2 driven at 830 mA. LumaPower MRV with FluPic and Cree Q5 WG driven at 1200 mA. 3D Mäglite with SSC P4 USXOH on a copper sink driven at 1000 mA. LumaPower D-mini with Cree Q5 driven at 1000 mA. LumaPower D-mini with Cree P4 and stock driver. 5D Mäg with Mäg halogen lens bulb.








*Throw Lux @ one metre and cell type.* Throw readings were done just before departure.

Tiablo A8: 16 010 Lux. AW 18650 LiION.
MRV with Cree Q5 & FluPic: 17 100 Lux. AW 18650 LiION.
3D Mäg SSC P4: 13 200 Lux. Varta NiMH cells.
D-mini with Cree Q5 @ 1000 mA: 13 300 Lux. AW RCR 123.
D-mini with Cree P4 and stock driver: 7900 Lux. AW RCR 123.
5D Mäg with halogen bulb: 12 900 Lux. Minamoto NiMH cells.
*Location*

The location is a mountain lake and the distance is 220 meters. Fog is rising from the lake so the beams are quite visible. No spill is visible since this is over water. It's all about throw. All shots are 8 second exposures at f/2.8.
















A solid performance from the Tiablo A8, as always.





The new Cree Q5 WG are astonishing. This MRV was crushed by the A8 before the MRV was upgraded to Cree Q5. Now it's brighter and throws further when compared to the A8. 





The Mäg with an SSC P4 is exceptionally bright, but it doesn't really cut it with this competition. The SSC is driven to max spec.





The D-mini also excels with an Cree Q5.





The stock D-mini is very powerful for it's size. But not comparable to a D-mini with Cree Q5 and a higher drive current.





This shot shows (in my opinion, at least) that incan lights aren't that much better at cutting through fog. 





Stefan


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Throw Beamshots! MRV, Tiablo A8, D-mini, SSC P4 [email protected] and others!*

I decided to try my best to show how these high powered throwers behave in a more "enclosed" setting. To show that they have, in my opinion, a very useful and bright spill area for a variety of tasks.
The setup has changed in the following way: I ditched the 5D Mag for this, it was useful for extreme throw shots. This time I had access to two Tiablo A8, one totally stock and my modded Tiablo A8. The modded Tiablo produces 27 000 Lux in throw @ 1 m.

The two locales I used could just as easily be an alley or a street since there's vegetation on the sides. All shots are 8 second exposures, f/2.8.


*The first shoot. Down a lawn and over the house. Distance is 50 m to the house and 95 m to the trees where the hotspots are seen.*










































*Second shoot. Up a driveway, 40 m to the garage.*









































The point of this exercise is to show how these lights behave in such a setting, not to compare them to other lights known for their flood/spill capability. 
Stefan


----------



## LukeA (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Throw Beamshots! MRV, Tiablo A8, D-mini, SSC P4 [email protected] and others!*

Is an aspheric mag a part of the 'others'?


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Throw Beamshots! MRV, Tiablo A8, D-mini, SSC P4 [email protected] and others!*



LukeA said:


> Is an aspheric mag a part of the 'others'?


 
Depends, if I can get one at a reasonable price/shipping cost it will. I going to run these beamshots for a while.
Stefan


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Throw Beamshots! MRV, Tiablo A8, D-mini, SSC P4 [email protected] and others!*

I was wondering if you had considered doing lux measurements at more than 1 meter? I have noticed focusing issues at one meter with some of my higher powered Cree'ed and Seoul's light, so I am now doing lux at 6 meters and using the inverse square law to acquire a one meter reading. Worked very well with a Seoul'ed VIP with a 3" reflector that had an obvious donut at one meter and was giving me a reading of 14,000 lux. I moved back to 6 meters and noted that the beam was converging better, and took a reading. Corrected to one meter my lux figure was 42,000 lux.

Bill


----------



## johnny13oi (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Throw Beamshots! MRV, Tiablo A8, D-mini, SSC P4 [email protected] and others!*

Would a MagLED 2D modded with a U-bin SSC P4 throw like your 3D Mag SSC P4? I know the output would drop after a few minutes but would it be relatively the same in the beginning?


----------



## AFAustin (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Throw Beamshots! MRV, Tiablo A8, D-mini, SSC P4 [email protected] and others!*

Thanks for those nice shots, Stefan. Your Q5'd MRV is impressive!

I wonder if Tiablo or LP (or someone else) will be first to offer a Q5 upgrade module.....


----------



## Kid9P (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Throw Beamshots! MRV, Tiablo A8, D-mini, SSC P4 [email protected] and others!*

Did you upgrade the D-mini to a Q5 yourself??


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Throw Beamshots! MRV, Tiablo A8, D-mini, SSC P4 [email protected] and others!*



Bullzeyebill said:


> I was wondering if you had considered doing lux measurements at more than 1 meter? I have noticed focusing issues at one meter with some of my higher powered Cree'ed and Seoul's light, so I am now doing lux at 6 meters and using the inverse square law to acquire a one meter reading. Worked very well with a Seoul'ed VIP with a 3" reflector that had an obvious donut at one meter and was giving me a reading of 14,000 lux. I moved back to 6 meters and noted that the beam was converging better, and took a reading. Corrected to one meter my lux figure was 42,000 lux.
> 
> Bill


 
Yes I have. I scratced that thought because one metre readings gives me an inclination of what the light can do, and it seems to be a relatively established practice. It's not a science, I use it as a pointer. I also think the margin for error increases with Lux readings at longer distances.
Stefan


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Throw Beamshots! MRV, Tiablo A8, D-mini, SSC P4 [email protected] and others!*



johnny13oi said:


> Would a MagLED 2D modded with a U-bin SSC P4 throw like your 3D Mag SSC P4? I know the output would drop after a few minutes but would it be relatively the same in the beginning?


 
I have no idea. This one has a copper heatsink I made (painstakingly) for this particular light with a driver that feeds ~990-1000 mA to the led. It drives the SSC P4 to it's max performance. If you are talking about dropin "bulbs" I doubt that you will get that kind of output. You need to know the leds binning, forward voltage and what current the driver sends to the led.
Stefan


----------



## johnny13oi (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Throw Beamshots! MRV, Tiablo A8, D-mini, SSC P4 [email protected] and others!*



StefanFS said:


> I have no idea. This one has a copper heatsink I made (painstakingly) for this particular light with a driver that feeds ~990-1000 mA to the led. It drives the SSC P4 to it's max performance. If you are talking about dropin "bulbs" I doubt that you will get that kind of output. You need to know the leds binning, forward voltage and what current the driver sends to the led.
> Stefan



Oh sorry yeah I don't know about all that but very nice lights indeed.


----------



## Kraid (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Throw Beamshots! MRV, Tiablo A8, D-mini, SSC P4 [email protected] and others!*



StefanFS said:


> Depends, if I can get one at a reasonable price/shipping cost it will. I going to run these beamshots for a while.
> Stefan


http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=167979


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Throw Beamshots! MRV, Tiablo A8, D-mini, SSC P4 [email protected] and others!*



johnny13oi said:


> Oh sorry yeah I don't know about all that but very nice lights indeed.


Sorry about that. You need something like a Malkoff dropin for this. Or you buy an aluminium heatsink, an SSC P4 and a driver and do it yourself. I'll mail you a driver for free, just send me a PM. But you have to buy a heatsink and an emitter, thats ~$20 combined. Can be found here:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=164414
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/160483

Stefan


----------



## Nitro (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Throw Beamshots! MRV, Tiablo A8, D-mini, SSC P4 [email protected] and others!*

Stefan,

Nice shots! :thumbsup:

Can you give details on how you Q5'd your MRV?

I'm thinking of buying either an MRV or Tiablo, but I'm on the fence as to which one.

Thanks.


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Throw Beamshots! MRV, Tiablo A8, D-mini, SSC P4 [email protected] and others!*



Nitro said:


> Stefan,
> 
> Nice shots! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 
I popped the plastic cover, drilled a little hole at the edge and lifted. I filed the star down to fit. I then filed down the underside of of the cover and used it to center the star and waited for the epoxy to set. Just make sure you don't get any shorts on the star when you file it down. It's the same procedure with the Tiablo A8, they are similar in construction. Here are som pics on the MRV Q5 swap:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2099577&postcount=169
Stefan


----------



## Nitro (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Throw Beamshots! MRV, Tiablo A8, D-mini, SSC P4 [email protected] and others!*

Is that a permanent mod to the MRV, or can it be returned to normal?


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Throw Beamshots! MRV, Tiablo A8, D-mini, SSC P4 [email protected] and others!*



Nitro said:


> Is that a permanent mod to the MRV, or can it be returned to normal?


 
I used a few percent of heatsink compound in the Arctic Alu. epoxy to make it softer, so I can take the emitter out when the fabulous R4 bin arrive. Some say that it doesen't get so hard when you do that.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Throw Beamshots! MRV, Tiablo A8, D-mini, SSC P4 [email protected] and others!*



StefanFS said:


> I used a few percent of heatsink compound in the Arctic Alu. epoxy to make it softer, so I can take the emitter out when the fabulous R4 bin arrive. Some say that it doesen't get so hard when you do that.



R4, any estimate when that should arrive?


----------



## Beer (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Throw Beamshots! MRV, Tiablo A8, D-mini, SSC P4 [email protected] and others!*

Wow, the beam shots look great!

But where is that lake...I may take my next vacation there. :naughty:


----------



## BGater (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Throw Beamshots! MRV, Tiablo A8, D-mini, SSC P4 [email protected] and others!*

StefanFS: I have an extra aspheric to fit a Mag C/D head (ordered 2) if your in need of one. If the shipping is within my small budget I will send it no charge. Let me know if interested.

Bryan


----------



## woodrow (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Throw Beamshots! MRV, Tiablo A8, D-mini, SSC P4 [email protected] and others!*

StefanFS, Your beamshots and reviews look incredible as always...thanks. I admire your ability to Mod lights. It would be nice to have double the output in a D-mini. Thanks for the lux #s as well.


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Throw Beamshots! MRV, Tiablo A8, D-mini, SSC P4 [email protected] and others!*

BGater has been kind enough to donate one of his aspherical lenses to this beamshot project. When I receive it I'll test it against the other lights in my 3D Mäg with SSC P4. I have an extra head for mounting this lens. 
Thanks BGater,

Stefan



BGater said:


> StefanFS: I have an extra aspheric to fit a Mag C/D head (ordered 2) if your in need of one. If the shipping is within my small budget I will send it no charge. Let me know if interested.
> 
> Bryan


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Throw Beamshots! MRV, Tiablo A8, D-mini, SSC P4 [email protected] and others!*

wow, as usual stefan you have done some beautiful work. I am excited to witness the aspherical lens up against these insane LEDs. I am going to wait to purchase my A8 and/or MRV for when the R4 comes out. It is a great time to be an LED enthusiast!

Cheers


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 19, 2007)

Post #2 updated with an attempt to show spill light with these beasts.

Next on the agenda is aspheric Mag with CREE & SSC P4 against both Tiablo & MRV.
Stefan


----------



## Nitro (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow, that modded A8 is noticably brighter then the stock.

I wonder how it will compare to the A9. I may have to Get a FluPic to boost the current in the new A9.


----------



## Anders (Aug 20, 2007)

Hello Stefan.:twothumbs

Wow, i didn't know that it was so much spill in thoose throwmonsters.

Very useful shots.

Thanks/Anders


----------



## Backpacker (Aug 22, 2007)

Stefan, Is this the modded d-mini you used in this comparison?


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 23, 2007)

No. That was a 6 mode Q2 module I used for a while. It is severely overdriven on high, ~1300 mA.

Now I have put a filed down Q5 in it with one of the 5 mode 1000 mA Pic drivers from DX.
It's a very good driver, uses a PIC12F629 cmos microcontroller. It does deliver ~995 mA to the led, if the led has a normal high forward voltage. I haven't been testing regulation yet but it seems to perform well like other drivers using AMC7135. 17 mm in diameter, fits most lights I have: D-mini, Ultrafires, MRV, Tiablo etc. 






I took a very thin drill bit and made a small hole in it near the edge in the black plastic cover, used the drill with my fingers. Then I took off the aluminium tabs, they are just for warranty reasons. Then it's possible to lift the cover with a small screwdriver. The star is glued with spongy thermal epoxy, I pried it out using the pill wall for leverage. If you use pliers you will kill the original star. You need the cover to center the new emitter, so be careful. And you have to file down the new star a little.
Stefan


----------



## Unclemonkey (Aug 24, 2007)

Thank you Stephen for the awsome beamshots. I'm planning on getting an A8 using 18650 li-on batteries. Would I need to get a protected battery? or not because of the circuit protection on the A8?

:thinking:


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 24, 2007)

I always feel safer with protected cells regardless of what safety measures the flashlight might have. The A8 have overdischarge protection in it's driver circuit so unprotected cells should be ok. But invest in some protected cells, they are "safer" to charge.


----------



## Ganp (Aug 24, 2007)

:twothumbs An excellent collection of beamshots as usual Stephan - nice collection of lights too.

The locations look gorgeous. How far do you have to travel to that lake, or is it on your doorstep?



Colin.


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks, it's not that far. ~25 km from city centre. That might qualify as almost on my doorstep .
Stefan


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Sep 13, 2007)

StefanFS... Those are some great shots you have taken. I just have a question about your A8 with the Q5... What kind of run times do you get with it? Also, is your modified A8 the same that anyone can get from BatteryJunction with the Q5???

Thanks again...

Bill


----------



## StefanFS (Sep 14, 2007)

~2.5 hours on the highest setting to 50%. No it's not the same as I have, I put in a different driver circuit, a FluPic. My light hasn't got quite the "perfect" regulation the A8 has. But it's a little bit brighter and has different light levels and strobe, which I feel that I need.
Stefan


----------



## Zero_Enigma (Jul 27, 2008)

Holy range master batman!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 9, 2008)

These are some great beamshots, Stefan. They really show what the lights will do in "the real world." 

And I was very pleased to note that the little D-Mini Q5 was not completely outclassed by the larger, dedicated throwers. I have a stock digital D-Mini with the Q5 and just love this light.


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 11, 2008)

This thread is about one year old and it's purpose was to show the potential benefits of slight modding to these lights. I only have the black D-mini and the MRV left from this collection, the rest is gone. The D-mini and that MRV have been modded again several times since these beamshots were made.


----------

